# Studio One 5.5 Update - Available January 11th



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 10, 2022)

It seems they decided to move on from their usual release pattern.


----------



## camarimusic (Jan 11, 2022)

Let's see what they have up their sleeve


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Jan 11, 2022)

Where can you watch 
You tube?


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 11, 2022)

Phillip Dixon, gotta love the caption underneath your user name.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Jan 11, 2022)

Daddyo
Cheers, made me laugh at the time


----------



## EgM (Jan 11, 2022)

Update is live!


----------



## ka00 (Jan 11, 2022)

New features and improvements:
Project Page

● Track Automation
● Clip Gain Envelopes
● Listen Bus
● Track Transform
● Multiple format export for Digital Release
● Target Loudness on Digital Release
● Tab to rename Tracks
● Option to replace audio on Track
● Default track pause is now set to 0 for new Projects
Show Page
● Detached Performance View for dual monitor use
Workflow and Performance

● Automation included in Mix Scenes
● Plug-in Nap option per plug-in
● Remote control Impact XT / Sample One XT sample editors with ATOM SQ and ATOM
● Copy/Paste pads in Impact XT
● Drag & Drop MIDI files to Chord Track
● Chord Selector: new 2, b5 and #5 intervals (tensions)
● Create strum pattern by dragging notes
● Draw vertical stacks of notes
● Manual time stretching by adjusting Event start
● Option to Snap Event End to grid
● Ampire – faster preset switching
● Limit of simultaneously added tracks increased to 500
General

● New state-of-the-art dithering algorithm
● Improved handling of plug-in processing errors
● Support for Opus audio file format
● Plug-in list in Diagnostics Report
● Display plug-in name and slot on Automation Tracks
● Support for Steinberg CC121 and Tascam Model 12
New Commands
● Project Page - Transform to Rendered Audio
● Project Page - Transform to Real Time Audio
● Score - Toggle Note or Rest

The following issues have been fixed:
● [Ampire] Noise when disabling/enabling Plug-in Nap
● [Apple Silicon] Certain AU Plug-ins are not tempo-synced
● [Audio Editor] Audio Events may disappear when Gain Envelopes are enabled
● [Mixer] Black screen artifacts when large/small fader button is toggled in fullscreen mode
● [Mixer] VST3 instruments sub-outs not added on activation
● [Pedalboard] Phase parameter in Modulation Pedal has wrong tooltip
● [Project Page] Showing LU instead of LUFS on recall
● [Project Page] "Show/Hide Loudness" doesn't expand after detection
● [Project Page] Changing gain from the context menu in a project doesn't trigger "Update Loudness"
● [Sample One] [Impact XT] Scroll to loop end does not work reliably
● [Show Page] Crash in Performance View when executing transport and locate commands
● [Show Page] Instrument Track input doesn't save the 'None' state
● “666” error on processing particular Audio Events
● Can't remove VocAlign from Event FX
● Certain templates not showing Note Editor window
● Data zoom resets on timeline position change
● Dragging notes in Editor is slow when automation lanes are displayed
● Double-click on unselected Track doesn't locate cursor
● Filtering many Tracks by name is slow
● Manual time stretch does not stop playback when Event is not under playhead any more
● Notion Sequencer Overlay view remains visible once transferred to Studio One
● Potential crash when dragging window to second monitor
● Render Instrument Track does not work for Chord Track manipulation
● Removing a layer from a grouped track no longer removes all layers across the group
● SoundCloud may drop its connection after a certain time
● Track numbers in tracklist > 999 are cut off
Known issue:
● [macOS High Sierra] Graphics Hardware Acceleration cannot be enabled


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 11, 2022)

Seems like a very small update, considering previous history of x.5 updates.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

But MANY user feature requests in this update  

You're actually right: Fewer features per update, but more regular updates in much shorter intervals than before.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 11, 2022)

installed.

seems lickety split!

hoping for video track soon.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yep. But MANY user feature requests in this update
> 
> You're actually right: Fewer features per update, but more regular updates in much shorter intervals than before.


Or they decided to make that version in May as a paid major update instead of doing x.5 as they used to😉


----------



## ka00 (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


>



Strangely with 5.5 on a Mac, I am getting about 10 seconds to show all with 368 tracks.

EDIT: Okay, I notice that it's slow if the mix console is visible. If the mix console is closed, then I get fast track visibility performance. Also, disabling "Link visibility of Track List and Console" eliminates the slow down with the mix console open and doing a show all.

EDIT2: This is a huge performance gain. I think my number one complaint has been addressed by Presonus! @Lukas , I assume you were part of bringing this to their attention, so thank you!!


----------



## FireGS (Jan 11, 2022)

Any change in the autosave? I feel naked with an interval shorter than 5 minutes, but with some templates the save takes over a minute to happen - every 5 minutes. It seriously breaks concentration.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

No specific changes in saving.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

A first test with my 620 tracks BBCSO template: it's much faster.

There's still quite a lot of improvements to be made in the handling of hide/show tracks and selecting tracks, so I hope Presonus won't rest on its laurels.

Still, the improvements are noticeable enough to make working with large templates a reality without switching to Cubase Pro.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Also, disabling "Link visibility of Track List and Console" eliminates the slow down with the mix console open and doing a show all.


That's interesting. I'll check this.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 11, 2022)

My first 5.5 experience upon opening a project with only a handful of tracks and plugins that worked perfectly fine in 5.4: a hard crash that locked up S1 (had to use Task Manager to stop it because it was locked up).

Sigh.

Worked ok the second attempt.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

"Opus replaces both Vorbis and Speex for new applications, and several blind listening tests have ranked it higher-quality than any other standard audio format at any given bitrate until transparency is reached, including MP3, AAC, and HE-AAC"

Let's hope VIC will soon be compatible with Opus 

Chord improvements: amazing!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> A first test with my 620 tracks BBCSO template: it's much faster.
> 
> There's still quite a lot of improvements to be made in the handling of hide/show tracks and selecting tracks, so I hope Presonus won't rest on its laurels.
> 
> Still, the improvements are noticeable enough to make working with large templates a reality without switching to Cubase Pro.


Wow. That's a big template, lots of tracks. 

Is your BBCSO template in S1Pro 5.5 , or are you using VE-Pro 7 to host it in S1Pro ?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> A first test with my 620 tracks BBCSO template: it's much faster.
> 
> There's still quite a lot of improvements to be made in the handling of hide/show tracks and selecting tracks, so I hope Presonus won't rest on its laurels.


That's good to hear. Which other improvements in terms of handling hide/show tracks and selecting tracks do you miss? I've some ideas as well but still curious...


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My first 5.5 experience upon opening a project with only a handful of tracks and plugins that worked perfectly fine in 5.4: a hard crash that locked up S1 (had to use Task Manager to stop it because it was locked up).
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Worked ok the second attempt.


Reminds me of War Games back in '83... 

"What's it doing?"

"Learning..."

I say blame it on the OS.


----------



## antsteep (Jan 11, 2022)

Just tested it with my large template working really well and much faster.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

Love the new midi features, also the mixer scene automation support is very good to have. Also speedier filtering of tracks is great for large templates. 

But.. Still no improved coloring feature. Maybe in version 6. 

I think 5.5 was focused more on improving the Project Page.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 11, 2022)

Man I wish Logic had mixer scenes (and arrangement alternatives: is that an S1 thing too?).


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Any change in the autosave? I feel naked with an interval shorter than 5 minutes, but with some templates the save takes over a minute to happen - every 5 minutes. It seriously breaks concentration.


A very quick test: Autosave seems to have been improved, at least in my use case.

With Autosave set to 1 minute and 30 tracks in Melodyne, changes in Melodyne, especially with local hearing at the same time, would be slowed or stopped for seconds while saving. Not every minute but like every 15 seconds:





It was painful enough that I switched to 5 minutes autosave.

Having set Autosave back to 1 min, working with Melodyne integration for a few minutes seems to show this does not happen anymore, and autosaves happen as expected.


----------



## antsteep (Jan 11, 2022)

The only part that seems a little slow is packing of folders.

I will filter a view and then select show all again. It displays all my folders open. I have a macro for pack all. Takes a few moments for them to pack down again. 

Probably just a workflow I need to work on myself 

Still great to have these features


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Wow. That's a big template, lots of tracks.
> 
> Is your BBCSO template in S1Pro 5.5 , or are you using VE-Pro 7 to host it in S1Pro ?


It's all in S1 for now.
I purchased VEPro 7 with vouchers, but I haven't had time to revise my template yet. I have to watch Ann-Kathrin Dern's template videos all over again.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> It's all in S1 for now.
> I purchased VEPro 7 with vouchers, but I haven't had time to revise my template yet. I have to watch Ann-Kathrin Dern's template videos all over again.


Thanks for the feedback. 

Do you have a lot of them disabled ?


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

In German:


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Do you have a lot of them disabled ?


Yes I do.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Yes I do.


Thanks


----------



## Crossroads (Jan 11, 2022)

Well, I've just tested performance with larger templates. I'm off to build a whoop-ass VEPro/Studio One template.

Me is a happy person now. Works great.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Jan 11, 2022)

What did they do, that's made large template performance better?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

ka00 said:


> EDIT: Okay, I notice that it's slow if the mix console is visible. If the mix console is closed, then I get fast track visibility performance. Also, disabling "Link visibility of Track List and Console" eliminates the slow down with the mix console open and doing a show all.


Okay I can't reproduce this so far. With console open and "Link visibility..." enabled, it doesn't take much longer to show/hide tracks. I haven't tested on Mac, though.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 11, 2022)

Can we set CC lane defaults now?


----------



## Crossroads (Jan 11, 2022)

Okay, a little bit of a more detailed write-up of my findings. Studio One's interface is much more responsive now that 5.5 is out, concerning large templates. Save and loading times, however haven't changed.

Would I build the same template I have right now inside Cubase (disabled tracks, very in-depth routing) inside Studio One? No. Enabling all those tracks alongside all of those disabled ones will wreck save, and especially, loading times. So a thousand track disabled template is not a viable option yet for Studio One.

However, a big VEPro template becomes much more viable now, that is, if you leave as many plugins as possible inside VEPro. Big plus for Studio One when working with VEPro compared to Cubase, to me, is automation. Since you want to leave your VEPro template as untouched as possible, one might want to consider automation of parameters inside the DAW, sending their signals to the plugins inside VEPro, rather than change parameters permanently, thus having to resave the VEPro project for every project.

Thankfully, this is a very quick and painless process thanks to Studio One's extremely quick mapping system. Mapping VEPro automation to Cubase is a horrendous process, and it took me off VEPro for quite some time. Now, with Studio One handling much larger track counts, that actually becomes viable again.

So no, this update did not sway me towards a disabled track template inside Studio One. However, it did make me reconsider VEPro again, which works much more smoothly with Studio One than with Cubase.

I hope a fix for Studio One's save system is in the works. Until then, having a large VEPro template with it is a very, very viable alternative.

We're getting there guys!

Things left to do (in my opinion):

-Video Track
-Fix for save/loading times
-Surround support (not immediately needed for me, but would be great for those who want to standardize to professional movie/TV productions)


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

Crossroads said:


> I hope a fix for Studio One's save system is in the works.


No issues with Studio One Pro 5 save system here. 

What's the problem you are experiencing with the save in S1Pro5 ?


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 11, 2022)

I had hoped for a video track, and also for individual delay parameter using Soundvariations. I also would like a better manual, haven't been able to find any information how to change the length of a note in the score editor, that should be quite basic??
I also like the possibility of having more tempo sets (in Cubase) and finally I like the Listen function in C. that make recording and editing weak instruments like glockenspiel and celeste so much easier.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Was the Sound Variations issue fixed that did not allow channel switching on MIDI ports higher than 1?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 11, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> haven't been able to find any information how to change the length of a note in the score editor, that should be quite basic??


You can do this by either selecting the note and then choosing the new duration (like quarter note) from the toolbar. Or you can click over the existing note with the new duration selected to replace it.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Can we set CC lane defaults now?


And the answer is sadly, no. No search box either. I spent 2 minutes trying to scroll up and down searching for CC8 and gave up eventually. Maybe for 6.0!


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Was the Sound Variations issue fixed that did not allow channel switching on MIDI ports higher than 1?


Yes, fixed in 5.5. Channel changes should now work with all MIDI ports (tested with Vienna Ensemble Pro / VST3).

Can you confirm?


----------



## GtrString (Jan 11, 2022)

I love the updates to the project page, all of those are highly useful to me! Awesome


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yes, we have fixed this in 5.5. Channel changes should now work with all MIDI ports (tested with Vienna Ensemble Pro / VST3).
> 
> Can you confirm?


I am not in the studio until approx. Saturday - I’ll be happy to report as soon as I can get my hands on it!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 11, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I love the updates to the project page, all of those are highly useful to me! Awesome


Can I ask you what's so special about that page compared to the song view?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Also, can anything be noted regarding stability of vst2 and vst3 plugins? I know, a lot of that is up to the plugin publisher, but still wondering if anything has been done. Still hoping for a sandboxing solution.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Also, can anything be noted regarding stability of vst2 and vst3 plugins?


Yes, the detection of invalid audio data returned by plug-ins has been improved.


----------



## samphony (Jan 11, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> I had hoped for a video track, and also for individual delay parameter using Soundvariations. I also would like a better manual, haven't been able to find any information how to change the length of a note in the score editor, that should be quite basic??
> I also like the possibility of having more tempo sets (in Cubase) and finally I like the Listen function in C. that make recording and editing weak instruments like glockenspiel and celeste so much easier.


Give them time. I agree versions for all sorts of tracks would be nice and no layers is not the same. The equivalent at the moment is to use scratch pads. But they can be buggy at times. 
Also a function to pin tracks to top underneath global tracks is something that would be great. 

I really like the integrated manual which is contextual.


----------



## EgM (Jan 11, 2022)

@Lukas Just asking, but regarding the long save times, wouldn't it be much easier to just have an option to not compress(zip) the project files? I'm sure a lot of people like me would be perfectly fine with no compression? (i.e. store instead of compress)

"Use cached plug-in data on save" is great but I got fooled once that a few plugin interface changes were not saved and I don't blame Presonus for it because it did exactly what the option said


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 11, 2022)

I like the strums. It works well for harp too! 
View attachment ScreenFlow.mp4


----------



## aka70 (Jan 11, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You can do this by either selecting the note and then choosing the new duration (like quarter note) from the toolbar. Or you can click over the existing note with the new duration selected to replace it.
> 
> 
> And the answer is sadly, no. No search box either. I spent 2 minutes trying to scroll up and down searching for CC8 and gave up eventually. Maybe for 6.0!


This is so damn annoying! This should have been a very simple update for SO. And with VePro 7 vst3 it's even more difficult to find those damn CC values


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> No issues with Studio One Pro 5 save system here.
> 
> What's the problem you are experiencing with the save in S1Pro5 ?


No major save times either.


----------



## GtrString (Jan 11, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Can I ask you what's so special about that page compared to the song view?


I like to use it for mastering, so it’s very useful to compare a batch of tracks for an album, doing metadata and such - monitoring properly and organizing for releases all in one place is a great workflow. You also get a fresh cpu for mastering alone, which is good as I often max out the processing for both the mix and the master (Mac/i7/64RAM), so the project page gives you more power if you need it. I also find that the mastering plugins responds better to one single stereo file than when summing a lot of tracks in the song page.

Sometimes I do remixes in the song page though, as there you can add additional instruments and tracks, so it can’t do everything, but to have a suite exclusively for mastering works great. The new automation options are great, I will use that all the time. Also the target tools will come in handy when not using plugins with that built in.

One thing to *improve* would still be *the metadata*, as regular wav. files can’t be coded with metadata, so it would be great with clearer functionality, and proper descriptions of what file types are covered on export ect. Metadata is hugely important for delivering work to publishers, supervisors, production companies, radio ect. As is, I feel you can’t 100% rely on the metadata functionality *in the project page* in S1, so additional attention to metadata on the project page would be a great update in coming iterations.

But each update of Studio One just adds to my confidence in the software developer teams and domain experts at Presonus. Great job!


----------



## FireGS (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Having set Autosave back to 1 min, working with Melodyne integration for a few minutes seems to show this does not happen anymore, and autosaves happen as expected.


Wait wot, really? So you were working with a 5min autosave, and now when you switch to 1 minute (i can't fathom this), it doesnt pop up that box and stop you from working every minute?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 11, 2022)

EgM said:


> @Lukas Just asking, but regarding the long save times, wouldn't it be much easier to just have an option to not compress(zip) the project files? I'm sure a lot of people like me would be perfectly fine with no compression? (i.e. store instead of compress)


The data in a song file is only partly compressed - for the reason you mention. Going into detail and insides of the ZIP container format (https://pkware.cachefly.net/webdocs/casestudies/APPNOTE.TXT):

4.1.7 Files MAY be placed within a ZIP file uncompressed or stored. The term "stored" as used in the context of this document means the file is copied into the ZIP file uncompressed.

4.1.3 Data compression MAY be used to reduce the size of files placed into a ZIP file, but is not required. This format supports the use of multiple data compression algorithms. When compression is used, one of the documented compression algorithms MUST be used. Implementors are advised to experiment with their data to determine which of the available algorithms provides the best compression for their needs. Compression method 8 (DEFLATE) is the method used by default by most ZIP compatible application programs.

In the case of Studio One .song files, the compression methods are limited to None (or STORED, in pkware terminology) (0) and DEFLATED (8). This has changed somewhere within the Studio One 3.x cycle (I think it was 3.5). Now, for plug-in preset data the STORED method is used instead of DEFLATED - because that's what takes time and becomes noticeable in songs with many tracks: Many plug-ins that need to send their total recall plug-in data to Studio One and Studio One needs to store it in the container.

You can verify this if you unpack a big .song file (biggest part of .song files is actually plug-in data): The .song file is not much smaller than the unpacked folder although it's ZIP  Different from previous song files, pre-2017.

Long story short: Compressing the song data is not the problem. There were also other changes to the .song file format to improve save times.

I didn't do that much research on save and load times between different DAWs so I can't really compare. From the feedback in this thread, it seems other DAWs (which?) are still faster. Then, at some point later, further optimization will be needed 

Long evening - I'm offline for now.


----------



## EgM (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


> The data in a song file is only partly compressed - for the reason you mention. Going into detail and insides of the ZIP container format (https://pkware.cachefly.net/webdocs/casestudies/APPNOTE.TXT):
> 
> 4.1.7 Files MAY be placed within a ZIP file uncompressed or stored. The term "stored" as used in the context of this document means the file is copied into the ZIP file uncompressed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lukas, was just wondering 

You're the best!


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 11, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I like the strums. It works well for harp too!
> View attachment ScreenFlow.mp4


Now THAT is a useful feature.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 11, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Wait wot, really? So you were working with a 5min autosave, and now when you switch to 1 minute (i can't fathom this), it doesnt pop up that box and stop you from working every minute?


I wasn't clear enough. In 5.4, when setting autosave to 1 minute, I was interrupted in Melodyne way more than once per minute. In order to get work done, I had to put it to 5 minutes.
This strange behavior does not seem to happen any more in 5.5, although more testing won't hurt.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 11, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I wasn't clear enough. In 5.4, when setting autosave to 1 minute, I was interrupted in Melodyne way more than once per minute. In order to get work done, I had to put it to 5 minutes.
> This strange behavior does not seem to happen any more in 5.5, although more testing won't hurt.


Gotcha. Ok, yeah. For my purposes, the autosave literally takes 30 lonnnng seconds for a songfile that's got about 50 tracks, mostly audio, almost all of them with Melodyne, some samplers (Kontakt, Spitfire), and a boat load of plugins. What's weird is that it wont save while audio is playing (which was a nice fix in 5.4), but if you've been playing audio for longer than the autosave timer (say, 6 minutes), as soon as you hit stop (and go to edit something), bam, you're hit with the autosave. Thanks for taking me right out of why I stopped in the first place (to make an edit), and have to wait, go back, get bearings, repeat.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 11, 2022)

If I dont see this dialog again in my life, it'd be too soon. -_-


----------



## Craig Allen (Jan 11, 2022)

antsteep said:


> Just tested it with my large template working really well and much faster.


Is this a specified new feature or improvement? I don't see it on the list.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jan 11, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Can I ask you what's so special about that page compared to the song view?


Previously, the Song Page had these features, and the Project Page did not. So, there were limitations once you transferred your song to the Project page for Mastering.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 11, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> Previously, the Song Page had these features, and the Project Page did not. So, there were limitations once you transferred your song to the Project page for Mastering.


Yeah, I understand that. What I don't understand is why using this page when you can do the same and even more in a song view.


----------



## antsteep (Jan 11, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> Is this a specified new feature or improvement? I don't see it on the list.


A few pages back a video was shared that detailed the features that improved large templates


----------



## clonewar (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m really excited about the improvements for large templates. Downloading in a few minutes and will start testing. This is the main issue that’s been holding me back from moving over from Cubase. I just personally prefer a large disabled track template to the track preset workflow.

Kudos to Presonus for listening to users and making meaningful improvements!


----------



## Olympum (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Okay I can't reproduce this so far. With console open and "Link visibility..." enabled, it doesn't take much longer to show/hide tracks. I haven't tested on Mac, though.


I just tested this on Mac (11.6.1) and I can confirm that if "Link Visibility ..." is enabled (even with the mixer console not visible) it takes a few seconds and a spinning ball to change visibility. When the linking disabled, it works great, under a second!


----------



## antsteep (Jan 11, 2022)

Olympum said:


> I just tested this on Mac (11.6.1) and I can confirm that if "Link Visibility ..." is enabled (even with the mixer console not visible) it takes a few seconds and a spinning ball to change visibility. When the linking disabled, it works great, under a second!


Weird. I am on Mac 11.6.1 and this does not happen with me


----------



## Olympum (Jan 11, 2022)

antsteep said:


> Weird. I am on Mac 11.6.1 and this does not happen with me


Indeed weird .. how many tracks do you have? On this template I have 870 tracks connected to VSP VE Pro (VST3). I have 8 instances (plugins) and about 100 multi-output audio returns matching groups of MIDI tracks (flutes, oboes, etc)


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 11, 2022)

Has plugin-in loading time improved or is it my imagination?


----------



## samphony (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukas said:


> From the feedback in this thread, it seems other DAWs (which?)


Logic Pro for instance doesn’t interrupt the user noticeably and save times are instantaneous as well as auto save.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 12, 2022)

samphony said:


> Logic Pro for instance doesn’t interrupt the user noticeably and save times are instantaneous as well as auto save.


OK, what about Cubase?


----------



## Crossroads (Jan 12, 2022)

Lukas said:


> OK, what about Cubase?



Moreso than the saving times it's the loading times. My 800 disabled track template took more than a minute to load, which is, for a disabled track template, a lot. Note that this is "base load", in other words, nothing is yet happening. Enabling things will even more substantially add to that.


----------



## Roland-Music (Jan 12, 2022)

Crossroads said:


> -Video Track
> -Surround support (not immediately needed for me, but would be great for those who want to standardize to professional movie/TV productions)


I think that won't happen in the next time 

Video or score to picture functions are ignored completely, some of them have more than 300 votes. Also Surround or DolbyAtmos integration have meanwhile every major DAW, but not S1.

As you see on this update: the *ShowPage* us the Marketing Runner....


----------



## cedricm (Jan 12, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> Is this a specified new feature or improvement? I don't see it on the list.


Yes it is.


----------



## RoyBatty (Jan 12, 2022)

Roland-Music said:


> I think that won't happen in the next time
> 
> Video or score to picture functions are ignored completely, some of them have more than 300 votes. Also Surround or DolbyAtmos integration have meanwhile every major DAW, but not S1.
> 
> As you see on this update: the *ShowPage* us the Marketing Runner....


Most of the updates are to the Project page.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2022)

samphony said:


> Logic Pro for instance doesn’t interrupt the user noticeably and save times are instantaneous as well as auto save.


The complete transparency of the Logic autosave—you never notice it even on the largest projects and it really instantaneous—was one of the reasons I switched from S1 to Logic back when S1 was in version 4. It’s disappointing that S1 still hasn’t adequately addressed this problem.


----------



## samphony (Jan 12, 2022)

Lukas said:


> OK, what about Cubase?


As mentioned in another conversation cubase suffers similar slow downs in saving/loading times. 

To make it clear to everyone I’m talking solely about saving times when working without a sampler host like Vienna Ensemble Pro.


----------



## samphony (Jan 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The complete transparency of the Logic autosave—you never notice it even on the largest projects and it really instantaneous—was one of the reasons I switched from S1 to Logic back when S1 was in version 4. It’s disappointing that S1 still hasn’t adequately addressed this problem.



That and other workflow dependent issues are why I still have to keep Logic around. 

But Studio One is such a liberating and creative environment especially when committing midi to audio and re-mangling things. I just love it.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2022)

samphony said:


> That and other workflow dependent issues are why I still have to keep Logic around.
> 
> But Studio One is such a liberating and creative environment especially when committing midi to audio and re-mangling things. I just love it.


Soon, I'll upgrade to version 5 and be able to try it out again. There are plenty of things I loved about S1, especially working on projects with smaller track counts.


----------



## samphony (Jan 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Soon, I'll upgrade to version 5 and be able to try it out again. There are plenty of things I loved about S1, especially working on projects with smaller track counts.


As a logic user I especially love how easy the transition between these DAWs is. I practically had no steep learning curve to go through when I started using it back in 2010.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2022)

samphony said:


> As a logic user I especially love how easy the transition between these DAWs is. I practically had no steep learning curve to go through when I started using it back in 2010.


Yes, I agree. And even so, it's surprising how different each DAW feels, and how they inspire me in different directions. For instance, I find it much easier to move material around in S1, and you can store and work on variants in the scratchpad, so I find I'm much more likely to try a bunch of possibilities out in S1 compared to Logic.


----------



## samphony (Jan 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I agree. And even so, it's surprising how different each DAW feels, and how they inspire me in different directions. For instance, I find it much easier to move material around in S1, and you can store and work on variants in the scratchpad, so I find I'm much more likely to try a bunch of possibilities out in S1 compared to Logic.


Exactly. Comparing the arranger track between S1 and Logic for example.


----------



## antsteep (Jan 12, 2022)

Olympum said:


> Indeed weird .. how many tracks do you have? On this template I have 870 tracks connected to VSP VE Pro (VST3). I have 8 instances (plugins) and about 100 multi-output audio returns matching groups of MIDI tracks (flutes, oboes, etc)


My main template is a deactivated one with about 530 tracks.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi,

What exactly was improved for very large templates in S1Pro 5.5 ? is it just that it's faster filtering the track-visibility features ? or are there additional things that have been improved ? 

I'm a bit unclear on this detail. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 12, 2022)

Not very impressed with this '.5' update - they are usually a lot more massive than this with many more new features.

I do like the fact that mix scenes finally have the option to save and recall automation now, but that's more of a bug fix than a new feature.

Nothing new with sound variations :(

But as far as the project page updates go, maybe this will encourage me to have another stab at mastering of some of my own stuff (I am NOT a mastering engineer, and neither is anyone else magically despite having access to some better tools. PLEASE don't master your own content if it is for _release_ purposes, demos are fine - those guys that really know what they are doing are worth every penny.)

The selectable loudness scales seem useful.

That's about it for me.

Overall quite disappointing I must say, I hope it has nothing to do with Fender fumbling around with S1 development and mucking things up.

Cheers


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 12, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Not very impressed with this '.5' update - they are usually a lot more massive than this with many more new features.
> 
> I do like the fact that mix scenes finally have the option to save and recall automation now, but that's more of a bug fix than a new feature.
> 
> ...


Largely agree, but my priorities are different, in that I'd like to see drag-and-drop MIDI modulation (e.g, LFOs) and higher contrast colors from a somewhat larger palette. Showing clip effects on the main view would be handy, as well (or maybe I just don't know how to do that).


----------



## ka00 (Jan 12, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Not very impressed with this '.5' update - they are usually a lot more massive than this with many more new features.


Technically, this was a .1 update. The last version was 5.4. If it had been 5.0, then going to 5.5 would be a .5 update.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 12, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Technically, this was a .1 update. The last version was 5.4. If it had been 5.0, then going to 5.5 would be a .5 update.


Yes, I agree. Actually 5.4 added quite a bit of new features. I think 6.0 will be next.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 12, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Not very impressed with this '.5' update - they are usually a lot more massive than this with many more new features.
> 
> I do like the fact that mix scenes finally have the option to save and recall automation now, but that's more of a bug fix than a new feature.
> 
> ...


As it was stated earlier, they added more features at each previous point update, instead of waiting at .5 to get many new features


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 12, 2022)

samphony said:


> As a logic user I especially love how easy the transition between these DAWs is. I practically had no steep learning curve to go through when I started using it back in 2010.


I've dabbled with Studio One through v4. I always found myself getting lower instrument track counts in S1 vs Logic though. (Especially after organizing templates into folders)... Have v5's CPU use to be pretty close to Logic now?


----------



## samphony (Jan 12, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I've dabbled with Studio One through v4. I always found myself getting lower instrument track counts in S1 vs Logic though. (Especially after organizing templates into folders)... Have v5's CPU use to be pretty close to Logic now?


Going from a 12 core trashcan to m1max as main daw machine with additional mac minis for VEP and Pro Tools made a big difference. 

And running most of the stuff natively on Apple Silicon made another difference for me. 
5.5 is a big improvement. I still use Logic too.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 12, 2022)

Any feedback on this question https://vi-control.net/community/th...te-available-january-11th.119938/post-5024078


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice update. Chord paint+ strum skew+ OT Ark 5 playable runs patches= super easy, quick and great sounding runs.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 13, 2022)

Yikes, experiencing repeated kernel panics on macOS when using the strum feature with SINE.

Not sure if it's a SINE thing or an S1 thing, but reported it to support anyway.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> What exactly was improved for very large templates in S1Pro 5.5 ? is it just that it's faster filtering the track-visibility features ? or are there additional things that have been improved ?
> 
> ...


*The following issues have been fixed:*
- Filtering many Tracks by name is slow
- Track numbers in tracklist > 999 are cut off


*New features and improvements:*
- Limit of simultaneously added tracks increased to 500
- Automation included in Mix Scenes
- Plug-in Nap option per plug-in


----------



## samphony (Jan 13, 2022)

cedricm said:


> *The following issues have been fixed:*
> - Filtering many Tracks by name is slow



I hope that it gets improved further. It’s great to see they try to make it as convenient as possible for high track counts. 



cedricm said:


> *New features and improvements:*
> - Limit of simultaneously added tracks increased to 500



Hopefully in a future update when adding tracks a checkbox let’s us add 500 individual instruments. 

At the moment if you add 500 tracks assigned to an instrument all 500 tracks will point to only that one instrument.

One workaround for now:
Create one instrument track by dragging an instrument
Name the track if needed
Disable the track
Duplicate 
Repeat the duplicate track as much as needed 
(Maybe create a macro with these steps)


----------



## samphony (Jan 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> is it just that it's faster filtering the track-visibility features ?


Yes the speed of filtering high track counts got improved as well as an ability to add 500 tracks of one type of tracks in one go.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 13, 2022)

samphony said:


> At the moment if you add 500 tracks assigned to an instrument all 500 tracks will point to only that one instrument.


Ahh yes, 500 tracks pointing to the same Kontakt instance... now I remember why I never add tracks this way.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 13, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Technically, this was a .1 update. The last version was 5.4. If it had been 5.0, then going to 5.5 would be a .5 update.


Well any way you look at it, that's 4 months of development time between 5.4 and now, so not a trivial timeframe that one would expect from a small incremental (.1) update, which this essentially is.

But yes I am willing to concede that it might just be my perception that is at fault - I just prefer the traditional 'big' release that comes with a .5 update with most software if for not other reason than it makes the development cycle a lot more predictable and removes random incremental nonsense like you see with modern Adobe products where they hardly add anything anymore (different situation though for other reasons, of course).

I'm just saying, Fender buys them out, then the very next release is 'altered' in nature. Not panicking, just saying.

I am ready to hope the great development of S1 will continue.

I am also ready to give my middle finger to Fender if they muck things up with a great DAW.

Cheers


----------



## Lukas (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey @TonalDynamics,

you mention the time frames. Did you take a look at the release dates and features of the last Studio One feature updates? (5.2, 5.3, 5.4) I quote what I said earlier in this topic:



> Fewer features per update, but more regular updates in much shorter intervals than before.





TonalDynamics said:


> that's 4 months of development time between 5.4 and now


Apart from the fact that you don't have any insights into the development, let's not forget that PreSonus Software does not only develop Studio One but also Notion, PreSonus Hub, Studio One Remote, all plug-ins (also the effects that work inside the Studio Live mixers) and control software for PreSonus hardware and so on (I surely forget some).



TonalDynamics said:


> I'm just saying, Fender buys them out, then the very next release is 'altered' in nature. Not panicking, just saying.


But what exactly is altered in nature? Altered compared to what? Regarding Fender: The Fender / PreSonus announcement was 2 months ago. So do you think it's realistic that things happen so fast at such a big company so that it immediately affects the release of one of the many products a few weeks later?


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 13, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Hey @TonalDynamics,
> 
> But what exactly is altered in nature? Altered compared to what? Regarding Fender: The Fender / PreSonus announcement was 2 months ago. So do you think it's realistic that things happen so fast at such a big company so that it immediately affects the release of one of the many products a few weeks later?


Hey Lukas (big fan of your contributions both here and on your own channel), I just meant 'altered' as in changing the skew of the .5 'big' releases. Perfectly fine in and of itself and you're right, I don't have any real insight into the development pipeline of Presonus.

Understand my reservations have nothing to do with Presonus itself (I am quite the fan, used S1 since v1 back in *2009 or '10, I forget*) , and also recently bought some Scepter S8 monitors which are the best I've ever used, have used the Firestudio Project since '10 and your support just helped me immensely in troubleshooting that device.

My only (slight) concerns involve your new parent company. I (along with several on this board in other threads) find it mildly disturbing that neither Presonus nor Fender went out of their way to clarify their position in acquiring you guys - they don't OWE us any explanation _legally_ or anything... but it would have been a responsible move and quite reassuring to all of us users if they had (if I'm unaware of any new press releases on the matter then forgive me)

So yes in my eyes, it's more of a matter of 'Fender have to prove themselves as the new stewards of this technology' - Presonus already proved itself to me a long time ago.

As far as there not being enough time to have any effect on the development cycle, I suppose it would depend upon the company in question, but generally no, one wouldn't think it could be affected so soon. I just find the aforementioned silence a bit awkward.

Hope that clarifies my statements a bit.

Cheers


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 13, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Hey @TonalDynamics,
> 
> you mention the time frames. Did you take a look at the release dates and features of the last Studio One feature updates? (5.2, 5.3, 5.4) I quote what I said earlier in this topic:


Also just to emphasize, if all of those features/release cycle really do come out in a wash compared with the old .5 release schedule and I'm just full of shit, forgive me.

Just a long-time passionate user voicing his own preferences 

Here's to many more fruitful years for Studio One, and Presonus!


----------



## Lukas (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for elaborating! 



> I just meant 'altered' as in changing the skew of the .5 'big' releases


Yes, I see. If you compare it to the feature list of 3.5 and 4.5, that's probably true. 4.5 was a huge update (and also my favorite one, for personal reasons), 3.5 was a huge update. (Maybe PreSonus should have included less stuff back then? ) 5.5 may look smaller if you look at the feature list (which doesn't tell anything about the complexity or what has been done under the hood).

But to be fair, if you look at the release history of feature updates:

V3: There was no 3.4 version (3.0 -> 3.1 -> 3.2 -> 3.3 -> 3.5).
V4: After version 4.1 came version 4.5! (4.0 -> 4.1 -> 4.5)

If you consider that, is 5.5 really a smaller update?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 13, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> My only (slight) concerns involve your new parent company.


That's fine (btw, I am not a PreSonus employee, despite my very good connection and my involvement in some areas). But actually, as a Studio One user, I'd just think... new Studio One version just came out, everything as usual so far... so maybe just don't worry about it until there are reasons to 



TonalDynamics said:


> I (along with several on this board in other threads) find it mildly disturbing that neither Presonus nor Fender went out of their way to clarify their position in acquiring


It's not a press statement but here's what Jim Boitnott (CEO of PreSonus) wrote on Facebook (November 29, 2021):



> For the record… Studio One will be stronger than ever going forward, with more resources than ever, more focus, and more momentum. For those who feel Fender acquired PreSonus to simply dump software or to focus only on guitarists are all mistaken. It’s the opposite. “Great” mergers or acquisitions are about making both companies better, and expanding market opportunities. For those comparing the Gibson and Cakewalk deal to this I understand the gut reaction…. But this is so different on every single level. Also, the reason more info has not been disclosed is because the deal has not been finalized. Stay tuned for more details this week. Studio One and PreSonus customers….buckle up and get ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Lukas said:


> That's fine (btw, I am not a PreSonus employee, despite my very good connection and my involvement in some areas). But actually, as a Studio One user, I'd just think... new Studio One version just came out, everything as usual so far... so maybe just don't worry about it until there are reasons to
> 
> 
> It's not a press statement but here's what Jim Boitnott (CEO of PreSonus) wrote on Facebook (November 29, 2021):


Alas, when the acquired CEO says something, in my 20+ years of experience in tech, it usually can’t be trusted because they’re typically contractually and financially obligated to blow smoke about the acquisition. So unless the PreSonus CEO is now the CEO of Fender/parent company, they can safely be ignored. What matters is what the people in charge of Fender do.


----------



## studioj (Jan 13, 2022)

Checking out this new update, good stuff. Anyone know how (or if possible) to select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels? ie like in Pro Tools, shift option command and set the first selected track to ch1 and each successive track will set to the following MIDI channel. VEP has cascading ability as well which is such a time saver. Thx!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 13, 2022)

studioj said:


> Checking out this new update, good stuff. Anyone know how (or if possible) to select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels? ie like in Pro Tools, shift option command and set the first selected track to ch1 and each successive track will set to the following MIDI channel. VEP has cascading ability as well which is such a time saver. Thx!


I'd like to know how to do this also!

The way I manage it is by creating new tracks and selecting 'ascending' in the output section, that'll do what you're saying but only with new and not already-existing tracks.


----------



## studioj (Jan 13, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> I'd like to know how to do this also!
> 
> The way I manage it is by creating new tracks and selecting 'ascending' in the output section, that'll do what you're saying but only with new and not already-existing tracks.


Unfortch im moving a large template over for testing in S1 so tracks are pre-existing…faster to click each midi channel than to make new tracks and rename. Would be great if it were possible to cascade the channels!
Having some issues with the command “Apply track names to channels” … it works on some of my multi outs and not on others, and I’ve even crashed Studio One doing this… or sometimes it gives me the OS error beep. Manually renaming channels works ok. I submitted a support ticket.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 13, 2022)

studioj said:


> Unfortch im moving a large template over for testing in S1 so tracks are pre-existing…faster to click each midi channel than to make new tracks and rename. Would be great if it were possible to cascade the channels!
> Having some issues with the command “Apply track names to channels” … it works on some of my multi outs and not on others, and I’ve even crashed Studio One doing this… or sometimes it gives me the OS error beep. Manually renaming channels works ok. I submitted a support ticket.


If you figure out how to do that, please post it here, would be useful for me also


----------



## samphony (Jan 13, 2022)

studioj said:


> Checking out this new update, good stuff. Anyone know how (or if possible) to select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels? ie like in Pro Tools, shift option command and set the first selected track to ch1 and each successive track will set to the following MIDI channel. VEP has cascading ability as well which is such a time saver. Thx!


Long time request.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 14, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Anyone else getting inconsistent track indentation? Tracks nested under other tracks are sometimes indented too much or too little. Collapsing and expanding the folder helps put some of them back in line but not all. It's happening all the time for me now. I'm on a Mac.


Yes, noticed this also, happens on Windows (11) too. Seems a 5.5 bug.

Easy to reproduce: just select an existing track in a folder, then "duplicate track" that one. The indentation is wrong. Moving the new duplicated track in and out of the folder doesn't always fix it. There might be other scenarios also where this happens, haven't played around that much with 5.5 yet. But am very happy with the greatly improved performance with large track counts: well done Presonus!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 14, 2022)

I see someone called recalling of automation with scenes is a "bug fix". Is it really? What other DAW gives you this functionality? The feature itself is not new among DAWs, but afaik no-one managed to make it work with automation, which was making the scenes feature useless for most users.

Speaking of being disappointed with this update. I understand what people mean. It's not a number of new features, but feeling of a milestone. Every .5 update felt this way. But not in this case. I assume it's because they worked more on Project page, which is a legacy feature for most users. Maybe this is why it felt like a waste. 

Also, what we forgot is that most of those "new features" in 4.5 weren't features, but more like scripts and macros(most of them for midi editor, which users could've made themselves if they had access to SDK). If we put aside all those things, the update wasn't that big as well.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Easy to reproduce: just select an existing track in a folder, then "duplicate track" that one. The indentation is wrong. Moving the new duplicated track in and out of the folder doesn't always fix it. There might be other scenarios also where this happens, haven't played around that much with 5.5 yet.


Sounds as if there's something wrong but I can't reproduce it with a new song and just some tracks put in different folders. Could you make a video or give me some steps to make that happen with an empty song?



studioj said:


> Anyone know how (or if possible) to select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels? ie like in Pro Tools, shift option command and set the first selected track to ch1 and each successive track will set to the following MIDI channel.


There's no way to do this for existing tracks yet. But this might be something I could add to my Studio One scripting extension.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> Checking out this new update, good stuff. Anyone know how (or if possible) to select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels? ie like in Pro Tools, shift option command and set the first selected track to ch1 and each successive track will set to the following MIDI channel. VEP has cascading ability as well which is such a time saver. Thx!


You can do this via "add new instrument track" menu.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> You can do this via "add new instrument track" menu.


...but the question was how to do this with already existing tracks if I understand it correctly.



> Anyone know how (or if possible) to *select multiple tracks and set them to cascading MIDI channels*?


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 14, 2022)

Lukas said:


> ...but the question was how to do this with already existing tracks if I understand it correctly.


Yup, but there's no difference between adding it in arrange view or by using that menu as you can just point an existing instrument in that menu. The result is the same.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Yup, but there's no difference between adding it in arrange view or by using that menu as you can just point an existing instrument in that menu. The result is the same.


I'm moving over a large template from another app, via a MIDI file, so all my tracks are named and pre-exisiting already... so it would be quite a time difference to make new tracks and have to rename them all! conversely, if I could select 16 tracks that are pre-existing and then use some kind of modifier to set the first selected track to channel 1 and the other 15 set to 2-16 in one go, that would be a big time saver when building a template like this. I use cascading ALL the time in Pro Tools, it is a fantastic feature and works the same across MIDI channels, track inputs, and track outputs. Pro Tools has many small but incredibly useful workflow functions like this.. also 'batch renaming' is something Presonus should check out (I recognize S1 is light years aheads in terms of MIDI and a few other things


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> I'm moving over a large template from another app, via a MIDI file, so all my tracks are named and pre-exisiting already... so it would be quite a time difference to make new tracks and have to rename them all! conversely, if I could select 16 tracks that are pre-existing and then use some kind of modifier to set the first selected track to channel 1 and the other 15 set to 2-16 in one go, that would be a big time saver when building a template like this. I use cascading ALL the time in Pro Tools, it is a fantastic feature and works the same across MIDI channels, track inputs, and track outputs. Pro Tools has many small but incredibly useful workflow functions like this.. also 'batch renaming' is something Presonus should check out (I recognize S1 is light years aheads in terms of MIDI and a few other things


Oh, sorry then. This is a very specific feature. What's weird is that S1 has it for audio, but not for midi channels.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Oh, sorry then. This is a very specific feature. What's weird is that S1 has it for audio, but not for midi channels.



Would be killer if @Lukas script could manage it! although in terms of Presonus dev, I think the weakest approach is when an app doesn't have parity across a feature, ie works in some places but not in others. Creates barriers to intuitive use of the application. So ideally Studio One bakes this in! Could apply to setting output channels to instrument tracks when using multi out instruments in the console as well ... there is a command there that says "Assign in ascending order" but I can't get it to work. Perhaps I'm just not going about it the right way... it seems to just unassign the first selected channel when I choose it.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 14, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Sounds as if there's something wrong but I can't reproduce it with a new song and just some tracks put in different folders. Could you make a video or give me some steps to make that happen with an empty song?


No worries, I'll try to do make a small video of the indentation issue happening. Not sure if I can reproduce it in a new empty song, but I've observed it in my orch template with around 475 tracks


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> Would be killer if @Lukas script could manage it! although in terms of Presonus dev, I think the weakest approach is when an app doesn't have parity across a feature, ie works in some places but not in others. Creates barriers to intuitive use of the application. So ideally Studio One bakes this in!


Agreed. It's not my vision to add all sorts of little things to Studio One through scripts that would be better integrated directly, through modifier keys, context menus, etc. But some areas are script-based in Studio One anyway although you don't even notice it, so scripting extensions are still a good way to add functionality.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 14, 2022)

Just did a little test, and am able to reproduce the indentation bug in S1 5.5.
It happens e.g. when:
- duplicate track in folder
- move duplicated track outside, above that folder
- duplicated track gets its NOK indentation
- NOK indentation stays also when moving that duplicated track around or back in to folder
Did a quick screen recording, see attached file.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Just did a little test, and am able to reproduce the indentation bug in S1 5.5.
> It happens e.g. when:
> - duplicate track in folder
> - move duplicated track outside, above that folder
> ...


I am noticing this too. See screenshot, how the bottom marimba track (and following tracks) are more indented even though they are on the same level folder wise as the tracks above.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

Yep, confirmed. Works as expected in 5.4, weird indentation in 5.5. Easy to reproduce with an empty song. Thanks.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Just did a little test, and am able to reproduce the indentation bug in S1 5.5.
> It happens e.g. when:
> - duplicate track in folder
> - move duplicated track outside, above that folder
> ...


Managed to repeat it too.

With all the love I have for S1, I have to admit that the last 3-4 years they constantly release updates full of bugs in things that were ok before an update. It feels like they have no proper beta as lots of those bugs or unfinished features(eg hotkey for hiding footer in midi editor works in notes view, but doesn't work with pattern view) are easily recognizable after an our or two of work.

I love how Fruity Loops developers do things in this regard. They have public beta and they're very open about their development - you can literally discuss with them on their forum their plans, bugs, features and so on. I wish S1 dev team was like this.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 14, 2022)

Did a little test with a new empty song, the indentation issue happens whenever a track (duplicated or not) is dragged from it's containing folder outside. From that moment on, it 'keeps' its indentation.
An easy way to reproduce this is shown in attached video.


----------



## samphony (Jan 14, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Yup, but there's no difference between adding it in arrange view or by using that menu as you can just point an existing instrument in that menu. The result is the same.


in a complex setup this would involve renaming tracks. I think rerouting ascending, known from VEP, Pro Tools, Logic and Cubase/Nuendo is a valid feature request.


----------



## samphony (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> I'm moving over a large template from another app, via a MIDI file, so all my tracks are named and pre-exisiting already... so it would be quite a time difference to make new tracks and have to rename them all! conversely, if I could select 16 tracks that are pre-existing and then use some kind of modifier to set the first selected track to channel 1 and the other 15 set to 2-16 in one go, that would be a big time saver when building a template like this. I use cascading ALL the time in Pro Tools, it is a fantastic feature and works the same across MIDI channels, track inputs, and track outputs. Pro Tools has many small but incredibly useful workflow functions like this.. also 'batch renaming' is something Presonus should check out (I recognize S1 is light years aheads in terms of MIDI and a few other things


The batch renaming feature is probably something @Lukas could tackle.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 14, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> I see someone called recalling of automation with scenes is a "bug fix". Is it really? What other DAW gives you this functionality? The feature itself is not new among DAWs, but afaik no-one managed to make it work with automation, which was making the scenes feature useless for most users.
> 
> Speaking of being disappointed with this update. I understand what people mean. It's not a number of new features, but feeling of a milestone. Every .5 update felt this way. But not in this case. I assume it's because they worked more on Project page, which is a legacy feature for most users. Maybe this is why it felt like a waste.
> 
> Also, what we forgot is that most of those "new features" in 4.5 weren't features, but more like scripts and macros(most of them for midi editor, which users could've made themselves if they had access to SDK). If we put aside all those things, the update wasn't that big as well.


I suppose 'bug-fix' was the wrong word, but to be more precise it does feel like something that could have easily been added in the first implementation but was just overlooked for some reason.



Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Speaking of being disappointed with this update. I understand what people mean. It's not a number of new features, but feeling of a milestone. Every .5 update felt this way. But not in this case. I assume it's because they worked more on Project page, which is a legacy feature for most users. Maybe this is why it felt like a waste.


I think this is the main source of dissatisfaction. I don't think many musicians/producers dabble in mastering (certainly not myself as a producer/mix engineer having seen how good competent mastering engineers are at their job), and the ones who do wouldn't be using S1 for that purpose anyway and so all the new project page features seem rather underwhelming to the majority of the userbase.

Having said that I do look forward to using the new average loudness-standard meters as a means to experiment with 'nestling up' to the max headroom available to each streaming/distribution platform so as to avoid the horrid compression that takes place past a certain threshold when uploading to those sites, assuming that's possible.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 14, 2022)

Lukas said:


> There's no way to do this for existing tracks yet. But this might be something I could add to my Studio One scripting extension.


Make it so and I'll buy you another coffee!

☕


----------



## neblix (Jan 14, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> to be more precise it does feel like something that could have easily been added in the first implementation but was just overlooked for some reason.


Other easy things (trivial, really) that were overlooked:

-Automatic WAV -> Fully Engraved Sheet Music Conversion
-Counterpoint Homework Checker
-Fully Automated AI Orchestral Mockup Creation
-Built-in Self-Employed Tax Calculator
-3D Printing
-Heated Seats
-Brickfire Pizza Oven (this one's just an insulting omission, imo)


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Having a little trouble with the MIDI channel activated Sound Variation ... I've set up a 5 channel, 5 instrument multi in Kontakt... created Sound variations that each have Channel change as the activation sequence 1-5, and I can't seem to get any notes to play on any other instrument other than the ch 1, even when manually setting the variation for a note in the MIDI event. Is there a trick to this? wondering what step I'm missing, thank you-


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> Having a little trouble with the MIDI channel activated Sound Variation ... I've set up a 5 channel, 5 instrument multi in Kontakt... created Sound variations that each have Channel change as the activation sequence 1-5, and I can't seem to get any notes to play on any other instrument other than the ch 1, even when manually setting the variation for a note in the MIDI event. Is there a trick to this? wondering what step I'm missing, thank you-


following @Lukas video here exactly: 

and it's just not working for me (switching via MIDI channel). If someone has the bandwidth and could test it out? I've tried with a few different plugins... sine kontakt etc. thx!


----------



## PerryD (Jan 14, 2022)

neblix said:


> Other easy things (trivial, really) that were overlooked:
> 
> -Automatic WAV -> Fully Engraved Sheet Music Conversion
> -Counterpoint Homework Checker
> ...


Cup holders. Where are the cup holders?!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jan 14, 2022)

neblix said:


> Other easy things (trivial, really) that were overlooked:
> 
> -Automatic WAV -> Fully Engraved Sheet Music Conversion
> -Counterpoint Homework Checker
> ...


Thanks for demonstrating that you know how hyperbole works 

Ironically though if their chord and built-in notation detection keeps improving as it has, #1 doesn't seem _too _fantastic - as it stands those features have made my work more enjoyable already.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Event inspector does not include individual delay settings per event (region) right? You can only set delays per track? I see event inspector has transpose and velocity modifiers which is great. Needs delay / advance also! Very common to have different articulations on the same track (especially with sound variations now) that require different levels of negative track delay.


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> and it's just not working for me (switching via MIDI channel)


I'm having the same problem. Everything just plays on MIDI channel 1 instead of switching like how Lukas shows in the video.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

agarner32 said:


> I'm having the same problem. Everything just plays on MIDI channel 1 instead of switching like how Lukas shows in the video.


Ok thanks for noting that. Sounds like a bug.


----------



## rhye (Jan 14, 2022)

Is midi channel switching still not working in Sound Variations with AU instruments? That bug has been present since they introduced the feature. C'mon Presonus! I don't want to go back to Logic now that I have an M1 Mac...


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

studioj said:


> and it's just not working for me (switching via MIDI channel). If someone has the bandwidth and could test it out? I've tried with a few different plugins... sine kontakt etc. thx!


I did a quick test with version 5.5 and with the project from the video. Channel changes still work as expected here, with both VST2 and VST3 plug-ins.

Here's what MIDI Monitor (piz MIDI) says:









__





PLUGINS4FREE


PLUGINS 4 FREE - Free Audio Plug-ins and Archives




plugins4free.com





I did not test on MacOS / AU. Are you on Mac? And did you test with VST or AU? (Better don't use AU in Studio One since some plug-in developers don't test their AU versions in other DAWs than Logic.)


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2022)

rhye said:


> Is midi channel switching still not working in Sound Variations with AU instruments? That bug has been present since they introduced the feature.


I don't know. Still? I've never heard about channel changes not working with AU instruments - perhaps because nobody uses AU instruments in Studio One  Did you report this to tech support?


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 14, 2022)

Trialing this - after some time in Cakewalk. Finding myself doing about the same things, about as effectively. I do love the notation engine, much sharper... What do I need to pay attention to during this trial? Something that distinguishes Studio One from Cakewalk... Thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 14, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Trialing this - after some time in Cakewalk. Finding myself doing about the same things, about as effectively. I do love the notation engine, much sharper... What do I need to pay attention to during this trial? Something that distinguishes Studio One from Cakewalk... Thanks


Cakewalk doesn't have a chord track for one thing.


----------



## studioj (Jan 14, 2022)

Lukas said:


> I did not test on MacOS / AU. Are you both an Mac? And did you test with VST or AU? (You should prefer VST to AU in Studio One anyway since some plug-in developers don't test their AU versions in other DAWs than Logic.)


Thank you for testing Lukas. I can confirm that this works properly with the VST3 Kontakt but not the AU. I will turn off my AU plugins moving forward. I didn't actually even realize it was the AU I was using.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 14, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Trialing this - after some time in Cakewalk. Finding myself doing about the same things, about as effectively. I do love the notation engine, much sharper... What do I need to pay attention to during this trial? Something that distinguishes Studio One from Cakewalk... Thanks


Cakewalk doesn't have a chord track but it does have a lock to scale function in the midi editor. Midi editor is great in cakewalk imo.
Cakewalk doesn't allow you to place your sub tracks, busses where you want in the mixer. They force place it on the right end of the mixer with mixer channels on the left. Can put of some people. Unless this has been changed.
And cakewalk doesn't have dedicated controllers like Presonus has. Like Faderports etc. That's all i can think of.

When you look at like that it's not that bad for a free software.






edited: I heard cakewalk can import cubase vst expression maps...


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 15, 2022)

Just came across a strange bug.

I have a project of around 30 tracks, including 2 Impact instrument tracks next to each other.

I wanted to change the order of the Impact tracks by swapping them, so I dragged the lower one above the other and it completely vanished. Not hidden, completely gone.

I tried different variations of swapping the order of the Impact tracks and every time I did, the one I dragged below or above the other then disappeared.

If I initially dragged one of the Impact tracks so it wasn’t close to the other, then moved it back to where I originally wanted it, this didn’t happen.


----------



## A.G (Jan 15, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Man I wish Logic had mixer scenes (and arrangement alternatives: is that an S1 thing too?).


The is one, called Logic Snapshot Console, which was released 15 years ago. Still working with latest Logic. The scenes automation can be controlled live via Program Change messages. Here is the Logic SC link:






Logic Pro X Mixer Snapshots.


Get the best Logic Pro Snapshot Automation Mixer Console.




www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## Lukas (Jan 15, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> edited: I heard cakewalk can import cubase vst expression maps...


Cubase Expression Maps, Cubase Patch Scripts and Cakewalk Instrument Definitions can be converted and imported in Studio One.


----------



## rhye (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes , midi channel changes are not working and have never worked for AU instruments which is a big problem right now since we are forced to only use AU while Kontakt or VEP get M1 compatibility… 
I remember a discussion about it on the comments of one of Lukas’s videos a while back


----------



## FireGS (Jan 15, 2022)

Smol wishlish:

Select multiple clips on different tracks and be able to edit automation the same across the clips.


----------



## Kslovelace (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi all, 

May have found another visual bug in 5.5 update... though, not as annoying as the indent which I'm sure will get fixed quickly, still makes my eye twitch..

If I have the chord track and a scratch pad open at the same time, hiding the chord track leaves a black bar across the screen in its place. If no scratch pad is open when I hide the chord track it closes just fine. If I get the black bar, simply hiding the scratch pad and turning the chord track visibility on and off again gets rid of the bar. Happens on both my late 2013 Mac Pro and late 2018 MacBook Pro running Big Sur. Can be recreated from an empty project on both systems. 

I don't typically use the chord track but opened it by accident when pulling up the arranger. messed around with the basic functions of the chord track for a bit after catching it. I don't have any reason to believe it has any actual impact other than being visually unappealing. 

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## lokotus (Jan 15, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Cubase Expression Maps, Cubase Patch Scripts and Cakewalk Instrument Definitions can be converted and imported in Studio One.



Thats cool. Thanks for showing how to convert expression maps into studio one format. 
Is there any way to do this with Cubase track presets and Cubase Midi Loops too ?
I have gathered a lot of custom made Tracks presets and Midi Loops inside Cubase Media Bay over the years but would like to use them inside studio one too or convert them somehow. Any idea of an app or site that might be able to do this ?
Cheers, lokotus


----------



## cqd (Jan 16, 2022)

Hey folks..
I'm porting over my vepro template from pro tools today..
I was playing around with it last night (noticed that indent thing), and was wondering what is best practice for sending and receiving from vepro..I was adding the outs and then duplicating the instrument track..
And do I add a folder track and add tracks to it, or add instrument tracks, route them, and then put them in a folder?..
Thanks


----------



## studioj (Jan 16, 2022)

cqd said:


> Hey folks..
> I'm porting over my vepro template from pro tools today..
> I was playing around with it last night (noticed that indent thing), and was wondering what is best practice for sending and receiving from vepro..I was adding the outs and then duplicating the instrument track..
> And do I add a folder track and add tracks to it, or add instrument tracks, route them, and then put them in a folder?..
> Thanks


I did the same, and finding best routine for me so far has been:
Save standard MIDI file in PT to get the tracks
open MIDI file in Studio One
Select the first track from a set of VEP instance tracks (the one that will be connected to port 1, ch 1)
use command "Add instrument for selected track" and then choose VEP, and connect instance.
Then one at a time route the other VEP tracks to this VEP instrument (I wish S1 could cascade MIDI channels like PT can)
then enable all the outs for the instrument in the console
Then one at a time set each VEP track to the appropriate output (I use a single output pair per track)
Then ideally select those tracks and use command "Apply tracks names to channels" but this has been buggy for me, so sometimes I need to do this manually.
Then select all the tracks, pack them, and then add new bus to folder if you want to approximate a PT routing folder.
I then rename the instrument in the console.
I think that's everything. I chose this approach so I didn't have to do any new track naming which generally is the most time consuming. But if there is a step here that can be more automated I'm all ears. IE there is a command for the outputs called "Assign in ascending order" but I haven't quite landed on how to incorporate that. I tried it and it did some unexpected things.

Adding: I also quickly select each track and touch the channel fader and hit option-a, which adds a volume envelope for each track. This feels like it should have been automatic when connecting a track to an output channel but its not. So this means when I hit "a" the volume envelopes appear on the tracks, sort of like when you control-command click volume read out in PT, or hit the - key to show volume.


----------



## studioj (Jan 16, 2022)

I also highly recommend this set of videos from Marcus Huyskens on Studio One for PT users if you're some what new to S1:


----------



## cqd (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh my god..my back is seizing up..
Done though..Can anyone tell me why one channel in the mixer is wide?..


----------



## cqd (Jan 16, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Try selecting that channel and pressing alt + left or right. Does that collapse it?


Hey..no, doesn't do anything..then found it was open at the left off the edit window, but that didn't sort it either..
It doesn't highlight which tracks are selected with a faders either?..


----------



## gedlig (Jan 16, 2022)

cqd said:


> Hey..no, doesn't do anything..then found it was open at the left off the edit window, but that didn't sort it either..
> It doesn't highlight which tracks are selected with a faders either?..


Double click the track in the mixer


----------



## cqd (Jan 16, 2022)

Evening..
So maybe someone here can help..
I have 2 icon platform controllers coming up as mackie in s1..
They only control the channels in the mixer though?..I can't get them to select tracks in the edit window to select what to record..(these are tracks going to vep on another channel..)
Is there a way around this?..
I quite like s1, but this could be a deal breaker..


----------



## Cheezus (Jan 18, 2022)

Sooo...Studio One's Layers feature for comping seems to be completely broken?

I've put off making this post for a while to wait for Presonus' response, but it seems to already be going in circles as they apparently "can't replicate it." I should say I'm making this post on behalf of a friend who is the one primarily experiencing these issues as he is the one doing all of the comping, but I've easily replicated these issues on my own systems which are vastly different from his, and it seems the support team is still assuming it is his computer that is the problem, so I'm posting it here to see if anyone else has had these same issues or might have a solution:

#1: When using Studio One's layers feature, something goes wrong almost every time for both of us. There is apparently an issue with the way Studio One handles the alignment of the tracks with your mouse actions on the screen when you use layers. For example, sometimes when we try to "promote" portions of the layers to the track, either nothing happens or the wrong track is promoted. It can be fixed temporarily by making a complete duplicate of the track and deleting the old one, but it still tends to crop back up again and it's happened throughout multiple tracks. Here's video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dho453wyvjolwe4/S1%20Comping%20Issue.mp4?dl=0 (https://www.dropbox.com/s/dho453wyvjolwe4/S1 Comping Issue.mp4?dl=0)

Issue #2 is that sometimes while comping, portions of the waveform will disappear unless you happen to fall onto the exactly correct zoom level that it is willing to draw it at. This makes comping much more difficult than it should be, to the point where we've stopped trying until we can get this resolved. Here's another video and a screenshot:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mac2ullu3qbdb5/S1%20Waveform%20Errors.mp4?dl=0 (https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mac2ullu3qbdb5/S1 Waveform Errors.mp4?dl=0)






Issue #3: Studio One seems to get confused when making auto-crossfades while comping. Many of the crossfades come out looking lopsided like this:






Hard to tell if this is expected behavior, but it looks weird and he keeps having to go back and make them symmetrical.

These seem like big issues that cripple a major feature of the DAW, yet I've never seen any results when I try to Google it. I initially assumed it was his computer, until I replicated it on both my systems (an m1 MacBook and a Windows 10 AMD PC). Any help is appreciated as we really don't want to have to go back to Pro Tools.


----------



## ennbr (Jan 18, 2022)

Was this happening on the previous version or just 5.5 if so go back until it gets fixed. I have seen other reports of alignment issues on tracks with 5.5 reported and confirmed. Could be the same problem.


----------



## Cheezus (Jan 18, 2022)

It was happening before the latest update, but I confirmed it was still happening after as well.


----------



## Oricuss (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi friend of @Cheezus here with all the issues. I was on 5.3 when I recorded the tracks then updated to 5.5 to see if it would fix my issues. No luck there.


----------



## ennbr (Jan 18, 2022)

question what happens if you create a new project and add the old tracks to a new project


----------



## Oricuss (Jan 18, 2022)

Well I just tried that because their support suggested it but I probably did it wrong because I am new to studio one. I dragged the tracks from the old file over to the new one with the Browser on the right side of the screen. They came in all misaligned and overlapping and none of the layers came with it. The imported tracks were only like 4 of the songs 8 minutes of audio because they were so overlapped. Though I also didn't import the tempo or time signature map so that might have something to do with it?


----------



## EgM (Jan 18, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> Sooo...Studio One's Layers feature for comping seems to be completely broken?
> 
> I've put off making this post for a while to wait for Presonus' response, but it seems to already be going in circles as they apparently "can't replicate it." I should say I'm making this post on behalf of a friend who is the one primarily experiencing these issues as he is the one doing all of the comping, but I've easily replicated these issues on my own systems which are vastly different from his, and it seems the support team is still assuming it is his computer that is the problem, so I'm posting it here to see if anyone else has had these same issues or might have a solution:
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if this would be happening to a newly created project. Sometimes they fix stuff in new versions and it breaks old projects

I have a feeling that might be it since if you duplicate the track and it fixes the problem

Either way, I'm glad you're giving all the information through videos and I hope Presonus will be able to help you, if not, keep pushing it!


----------



## studioj (Jan 18, 2022)

Can you start a session from scratch and detail a step by step process on how to get this bug to reproduce? That’s probably the only way they’ll dig into it. I would be interested in trying to make it happen as well…as I’m evaluating Studio One to see if it’s a suitable replacement for current PT and logic workflow.


----------



## Cheezus (Jan 18, 2022)

We’re not sure how to get a new file to replicate this problem. We’ve sent the files to Presonus so that they could see the problem in action themselves, but it’s an entire four track EP being recorded, and all four of the tracks are broken in the same way. Tracking worked fine, everything afterwards has been a pain. The songs were recorded from a dozen or so microphones on a drum kit with a midi track for the kick trigger. The tracks are grouped. The issue with promoting from layers has been happening only on the drum kit, while the waveform bug has been happening mainly with the bass.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 18, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> We’re not sure how to get a new file to replicate this problem. We’ve sent the files to Presonus so that they could see the problem in action themselves, but it’s an entire four track EP being recorded, and all four of the tracks are broken in the same way. Tracking worked fine, everything afterwards has been a pain. The songs were recorded from a dozen or so microphones on a drum kit with a midi track for the kick trigger. The tracks are grouped. The issue with promoting from layers has been happening only on the drum kit, while the waveform bug has been happening mainly with the bass.


what happens if you start a new project and import the song data from this current project?


----------



## studioj (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm having some trouble with the command "Show tracks with events only".... when I choose it, it is showing quite a lot of tracks that clearly have zero events on them in addition to the tracks with events. I have a theory that this is related to that indention visual bug. Could someone test that command on a session where you're seeing the indention bug and see if it works properly? thank you-


----------



## Cheezus (Jan 19, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> what happens if you start a new project and import the song data from this current project?


For whatever reason I didn't try this yet, but it does seem to have fixed it on my machine. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 19, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> For whatever reason I didn't try this yet, but it does seem to have fixed it on my machine. Thanks for the suggestion!


Glad it worked out!


----------



## lokotus (Jan 20, 2022)

I have read from the previous versions that compared to Cubase, Studio one is not a good choice for working with large VI templates. Does Version 5.5 change anything in this regard ? 
Cheers, lokotus


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 20, 2022)

lokotus said:


> I have read from the previous versions that compared to Cubase, Studio one is not a good choice for working with large VI templates. Does Version 5.5 change anything in this regard ?
> Cheers, lokotus


Yes. I'm using a 400-500 track template that uses lots of soundvariations (keyswitches) and Vepro instruments. Now the worst performance issues finally are ironed out in v.5.5, Studio One is a joy to use. Have used Cubase for years since Atari days, but I prefer Studio One's GUI, workflow and the many well thought out, smart features.


----------



## lokotus (Jan 20, 2022)

great, thanks. Have you experimented with the scratch pad and using it for multiple music cues (all film music cues inside one gigantic project file ?) Regarding film scoring I saw that the video track is still missing...


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, the scratch pad is nice but hardly use it to be honest. And yes, there's no video track but one can work around that using the video player and lots of markers. Perhaps in v.6?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi @FireGS!


FireGS said:


> Gotcha. Ok, yeah. For my purposes, the autosave literally takes 30 lonnnng seconds for a songfile that's got about 50 tracks, mostly audio, almost all of them with Melodyne, some samplers (Kontakt, Spitfire), and a boat load of plugins.


Could you please do the following:

- Go to the Studio One Start Page
- Right-click a song where you experience such as long save time
- Choose "Open with Options..." and activate "Profile document saving"
- Click OK and load the song
- Save - "Studio One Diagnostics" dialog opens
- Click "Export..." in the Summary tab, save the HTML file
- Switch to the Duration tab and export the CSV file
- Switch to the Size tab and again export the CSV file

ZIP these three files and send it to me via PM. I would like to pass it directly to development.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 22, 2022)

Since the Studio One Pro 5.5 update enhanced the Project Page features quite a bit, I thought this video about Mastering in Studio One Pro 5.5 might be useful to post here.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## studioj (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi,
I assume others are still running into the issue where cc's used with Vienna plugins get labeled as their value +1? ie Expression (cc11) shows up as control 12 in the Studio One midi editor for VEP and their Synchron Player. Presonus suggests this is Vienna's problem since Studio one lifts the parameter names from the plugin. Is there any movement or plans for this? @Ben ?

I hope at some point we can give cc's custom names...no DAW allows this yet, right? Would be welcome with how detailed we get in manipulating these deeply controllable libraries.

thx!

NM! this was fixed in the last VEP update, I rolled back because of some crashing with kontakt, but going to give it a spin again.


----------



## musicmakerbird (Jan 25, 2022)

Been with Studio One since it came out. It's really getting cluttered. Presonus need to figure out a lane for themselves.


----------



## studioj (Jan 25, 2022)

musicmakerbird said:


> Been with Studio One since it came out. It's really getting cluttered. Presonus need to figure out a lane for themselves.


I'm brand new to it, and I would disagree. Feels like there are a lot of really intelligently thought out workflows and features. Seems to be getting much better with each release too. Its not as streamlined and simple as Pro Tools but it is also much more feature rich...and it feels less cluttery than Cubase and less piled on than Logic to me. I'm still testing so the jury is still out, but looking like a strong contender for everyday work.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 25, 2022)

musicmakerbird said:


> Been with Studio One since it came out. It's really getting cluttered. Presonus need to figure out a lane for themselves.


Can't macros fix or help with that?


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 26, 2022)

Just found something out. The vst2 spitfire plugins do automatic sound variations, but not the vst3 ones. The problem is Studio One hides the vst2 versions of plugins if there's a vst3 one. You have to remove the vst3 versions to make the vst2 ones show up. Has Spitfire even acknowledged that they're building sound variations into their plugins?

* To add: the vst2 spitfire plugins and sound variations do seem a bit buggy though. At least on my system.


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 28, 2022)

musicmakerbird said:


> Been with Studio One since it came out. It's really getting cluttered. Presonus need to figure out a lane for themselves.


Also unnecessary duplication. Many of the same commands are in different right-click menus. But it seems random as to which ones are duplicated and which are not. 
Also, the inconsistent interplay of tracks and channels is daunting for new users trying to figure it out.


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 28, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can't macros fix or help with that?


Yes, somewhat. Lukas's macros are beautifully designed and helpful.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

Is there any solid reason to hope Studio One will implement custom controller sets for the MIDI Editor? This way I could add the controllers for a particular library to a set and call it up on demand for instruments from that library.

In addition, it would be nice if I could remove from a set some of the standard controllers that are not relevant for my use like Pitch Bend and Aftertouch but show up by default. Currently it seems there is no way to remove these, and they take up precious, viewable tabs in the controller area.

It does appear that if I create an event and add the controllers I want that when I copy and paste it to another track the controller setup is retained. As a workaround I have added to my template a folder with tracks for a single instrument from each library. Then I have created at the start events with the controller setup for that library and a default value for important CC's. This way I can initiate each track with the values and controllers I want.

Still, it would be easier to have custom user sets.

Lukas, if you want to chime in I'd be all ears.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Is there any solid reason to hope Studio One will implement custom controller sets for the Editor?


Which Editor are you referring to ?


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Which Editor are you referring to ?


The MIDI Editor, sorry.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> The MIDI Editor, sorry.


I created a feature request and told support as well a long time ago about this. No change since then which maybe indicates the priority in their mind. I agree this is one of the glaring workflow issues.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

Most definitely. If I had it my way, I would be able to name a setup "Sy Brass" so any tracks with instruments from that library could be quickly and properly setup to interact with it's parameters. Rinse and repeat with other libraries.

As it stands now, the only method to accomplish this is of the copy/paste variety. I am really glad it occurred to me I could set up in my template special "Initialize" tracks for each library from which to do the copy.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2022)

I wonder if we will see S1Pro Update ver 5.6 next, or it will be an upgrade to ver 6.0 ?


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if we will see S1Pro Update ver 5.6 next, or it will be an upgrade to ver 6.0 ?


I wonder the same. 

I had never paid much attention to Studio One until last spring, when they announced Sound Variations and automated mapping of Synchron Player libraries. It's my understanding that they use a far different major version cycle than Cubase, preferring in stead less frequent major versions and multiple free updated versions between them that incorporate new features. Refreshing. 

I also wonder how long they can keep up this development cycle without being tempted to go exclusively to their subscription service.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> I also wonder how long they can keep up this development cycle without being tempted to go exclusively to their subscription service.


it's the same product just 2 different delivery models I would expect no change


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2022)

ennbr said:


> it's the same product just 2 different delivery models I would expect no change


Yes, and I have both now for version 5, once version 6 is released, I might just continue with the Sphere Subscription model, and not bother buying another full license for version 6.


----------

